# Sticky  Helpful Information



## phreebsd

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_board_usage

This page will help anyone with a "how do i..." kinda of question.


----------



## IBBruin

I stickied this one in the Mud Pit. Lots of good info right there.


----------



## Brute650i

How to Upload pictures to post from your computer:

Step 1: Locate the manage attachments button under the post field










Step 2: That will pull up this page where you will click browse to search for the file.










Step 3: This will pull up the window to where you will search for the file containing the picture










Step 4: Open the file containing the picture. Here you will search for the file name of the picture and click open.










Step 5: This will take you back to the manage attachments page in step 2 except now your picture location should be in the box. Click upload this may take a few seconds depending on file size and type.










step 6: Your picture should now be in the current attachments. 










Step 7: Close this window if your done uploading or repeat the steps to upload another file.


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for doing that!


----------



## Brute650i

no problem just trying to help out the not so computer savvy folks.


----------



## phreebsd

you could also show photobucket.
Then you could combine these two in a bigger "how do I? - Post Pictures " thread


----------



## Brute650i

I dont have a photobucket account, I use webshots for all my pictures.
I guess it wouldnt be to hard to setup one though......stay tuned


----------



## bigblackrancher

What you do is get a Photobucket account (its free) and upload your pics to your album on Photobucket. Then, when you want to post the pics, you copy the "direct link" underneath the photo you want to upload. Next, you come here to post the pics but you have to click the little yellow button that has a mountain in it on the post toolbar. Once you click that button, a little window will come up and you paste the "direct link" to your pic in the window and click OK. Your photo should come up. 

I did this because i read alot of post where people dont know how to upload pics maybe this could be a sticky.


----------



## Prairie3004X4

Great info! Thanks


----------



## Polaris425

We also have this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=62

With http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7028

and http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7025


----------



## duckincrazy92

how do i change where it says newbie?


----------



## mossyoak54

Get some posts


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425

You cant. It's auto generated. Unless you are a subscribing member, changing it is one of the perks.


----------



## wmredneck

Thanks good write up






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

